# Halloween theme for Firefox



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Firefox users - there's a new halloween theme for firefox. I love it.

https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/1360/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cool, thanks. I had the last one - is a lot changed in this version?


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

Blends right into this site's design.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Cool, thanks. I had the last one - is a lot changed in this version?


I don't know what the last one look like. I've only started using Firefox recently.



incubus0 said:


> Blends right into this site's design.


Yeah it does! The Home button is the same house as the logo here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't know what the last one look like. I've only started using Firefox recently.


I think it's the same one I'm using now - it's pretty cool.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

meh, mostly annoys me, the scroll bar is crappy, but thanks for sharing.....im gonna use it anyway

edit: nvm lol it got too annoying, i changed it


----------

